# Pitlochry 200 Audax



## Seamab (11 Aug 2010)

Anyone else doing this one?

Some new roads for me - looking forward to it.The route is roughly Forfar - Dunkeld - Pitlochry (avoiding A9) - Kinloch Rannoch (via Foss) - Kirkmichael - Glenisla - Forfar


----------



## Seamab (17 Aug 2010)

Seems i was the only CC'er on this one.

This was an absolutely stunning ride in fantastic weather with breathtaking views round Loch Tummel. 

My first dry audax

Highly recommended.

Route


----------



## dan_bo (17 Aug 2010)

Might well have a go next year. Ace part of the world.


----------



## HLaB (17 Aug 2010)

Seamab said:


> Seems i was the only CC'er on this one.
> 
> This was an absolutely stunning ride in fantastic weather with breathtaking views round Loch Tummel.
> 
> ...



Nice Ride  and the weather was fab I got along the Tay between Caputh and Dunkeld on Sunday too, its a nice road  The bank of Loch Tummel are great too. I think this is somewhere round there (taken from another ride  ).


----------



## Scoosh (18 Aug 2010)

HLaB said:


> Nice Ride  and the weather was fab I got along the Tay between Caputh and Dunkeld on Sunday too, its a nice road  The bank of Loch Tummel are great too. I think this is somewhere round there (taken from another ride  ).



  Wrong loch - that one is Rannoch  


Glad you had a good and dry ride, Seamab .

....... long may they ^ ^ ^ continue


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> Wrong loch - that one is Rannoch



I thought it might be, hence


> I think this is somewhere round there


----------

